# Sweeping the Rogue



## WillVolpert (Apr 16, 2008)

Thought some of you might be interested in a recent sweep boat adventure a few of us had on the Rogue River:

Sweeping the Wild & Scenic Rogue River | Indigo Creek


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

Nice write-up. My biggest concern has always been the flat water in Huggins and Flora Dell. I think the water would be 8,000 cfs at Agness before I would give it a try.

My favorite quote fron the article - "however after a bit of practice and trial and error (hopefully not too much error), a newbie sweep boat driver will be pleasantly surprised at the boats maneuverability". Yes, most people are surprised, especially if the sweep isn't too heavily loaded.

Video?


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

any photos of the sweep boat running Blossom Bar ?

was the flow high enough for the sweep boat to float over the picket fence if you went river left ?

Thanks for sharing I bet that was a big fun trip for all


----------



## WillVolpert (Apr 16, 2008)

Wadeinthewater said:


> My biggest concern has always been the flat water in Huggins and Flora Dell.


Yes, ours too. We had great weather and no wind on the first day through Battle Bar flats. And then the next day we got some wind toward the bottom of Flora Del flats but it wasn't too bad. 



okieboater said:


> any photos of the sweep boat running Blossom Bar ?


Somehow we didn't get any video or photos running Blossom. Will have to do it again I guess.


----------



## Norcalcoastie (Jan 4, 2019)

Very cool. Especially like the tent setup on the deck of the sweep. What’s the dimensions of your sweep? I always cringe running my 156R through the ladder.


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

willvopert,

glad to give you an excuse to play on Blossom Bar.

one of the best ever rivers and drops we have in the US.

lots of rafts and even some jet boat videos on utube but I have not seen a sweep boat run.

thank you for sharing your Sweep Boat time.


----------

